# vibration once lowered



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

That sucks to hear I really want to lower the car, really bad. Well if you hear that u can fix the vibartion please make a video or pictures on how to fix it thanks man


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

I wonder if thats just an issue with the holden cruze because i have mine(cruze LT) lowered 1.6in(40.6mm) in the front and 1.2in(30.48mm) in the rear and have no vibration issues. Now granted you are about 5 mm lower in the front than i am but i would still think i would be getting the vibration issue if there was one. You may have different driveshafts in yours due to the difference in motor selection for the holden, but i am not sure. the only issue i have with mine is that the rear is creaking when i go over a speed bump and the rear tires get pushed up pretty far but while driving under normal conditions i have had no issues. I am going to try and figure this creaking out i am thinking its either my shocks or the springs rubbing on themselves. i will keep you all updated.


----------



## Ian_12 (Aug 19, 2011)

I doubt it is the halfshafts unless its been abused pretty bad. Could be an unbalanced tire, tire with abnormal wear before lowering, or even alignment still out. How old is the car before it was lowered? Also, when lowering, any irregularities with suspension, steering, and tires can be accentuated.


----------



## Sheldon (Jul 25, 2011)

Car had done 1500kms when it was lowered, currently at about 1700km mark. Not abused, wheel alignment was pretty much spot on after lowering but I had it done anyway for my peice of mind. Tyres are fine, no irregular wear and or balance issues. If it was tyres I would notice it at higher speeds aswell.
Everything is tight and there is no clearance issues with suspension and or guard clearances.

I am going to take the car to a driveshaft shop and have them check the balance and test the balance at the angle of when the car would be once lowered, see if they can find something.


----------



## 72buickgs (Mar 20, 2011)

since the problem appears only when turning, i would suggest a half shaft angle problem at the wheel side knuckles/ujoint, when the wheels are turned.


----------



## kevin1214 (Feb 26, 2011)

Usually there are 2 problems that i could think of. My car is also lowered pretty low i can only put 2 fingers in the front and only 1 in the rear. Now, my car makes kind of a thudding sounds when i slowly turn the wheel at a standstill. For your vibrations to happen, i think its because they didn't install the springs properly, or they didn't align the spring to the structs. Are your wheels stock? or they aftermarket?


----------



## Sheldon (Jul 25, 2011)

Stock factory 17" alloys

Springs are seated properly.
The car vibrates going straight aswell


----------



## Mofolicious (Jun 19, 2011)

Had the same issue in my S40. It was slammed and the driveshafts did not like it at ALL. I also had a bitch of a time getting it to be adjusted perfectly as far as camber was concerned. Never was able to find that happy medium.

Other common causes of this issue can be mud "in the tires" throwing off your wheel balance, and cupping of the tires (which is usually caused by the camber being off. You say the toe was checked so I'm guessing that won't be an issue.) 

I'm going to keep an eye on this thread. Please keep it updated if you encounter any more possible solutions. Good luck.


----------

